# Simple QLab question



## rainyrose (May 15, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm a student in college and I've used QLab to run a few shows. However, I haven't used it in several months and now can't get it to work. I have 2.3.4, the free downloadable version. I usually do small edits in GarageBand and then export to iTunes. After iTunes I drag it onto my desktop and save it in a new folder. I then import it into QLab from that folder. However, now I keep getting the red x. The target at the bottom just says the folder it's in. I'm sure it's something simple that I'm doing wrong. 
Thanks


----------



## Fatcatpro (May 15, 2011)

Start by clicking preferences, then audio and checking that output 1 has a little yellow patch line drawn to your output. Most likely your built in output. If not connect the 2.
Let me know if this doesn't make the x go away
Addison


----------



## ScottT (May 15, 2011)

What do you mean by "I can't get it to work"? Is Fatcatpro correct in his assumption that the audio isn't working or is it something else entirely?


----------



## Fatcatpro (May 15, 2011)

Well cue lab gives the "red x" when not all of the parameters are set in order to get the audio to the output. This could be anything from an incorrect target file, if a level got unselected somehow or the patch isn't set. The most common problem I have when I get the red x is because the auto patch set didn't patch the way you want or there is no patch what so ever.


----------



## ScottT (May 15, 2011)

Try this:
From the Figure 53 Wiki:

> Hold your mouse over the red 'X'
> 
> Holding your mouse over the red X of a broken cue will display a tool-tip describing the reason the cue is broken.


----------



## rainyrose (May 15, 2011)

You all were right. I didn't have anything patched into the Output. 
Thanks so much.


----------

